
Data goes bang: understanding personal data and privacy in a data driven world - andrewxhill
Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m starting a newsletter to try and create new understanding around what is happening to our personal data on the web. It&#x27;s called, <i></i>data goes bang<i></i>, and I&#x27;d love for you to join.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyletter.com&#x2F;data<p>The goal is to make it interesting to even non-technical readers, so if you know people who are interested in this subject, please invite them.<p>I&#x27;m also looking for leads ;)
======
andrewxhill
here's the link, [https://tinyletter.com/data](https://tinyletter.com/data)

